
J.Crew declared bankruptcy. Three other famous stores may follow it - finphil
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/04/business/j-crew-bankruptcy-jcpenney-sears-neiman-marcus-retailers-coronavirus/index.html
======
aurizon
Asian copycats supplying a huge number of Amazon sellers and flea-markets
caused this. It is no secret that precise copies of all manner of their
products at 20-40% of their retail undermined them. In many cases the same
Asian factories simply made another 50,000 copies of what they made for
J.Crew, all properly marked and labelled -the exact same product (not
authorized - of course). In many cases sewing machine copies of lower quality
that look much the same. J.Crew had a cost structure, mall stores etc., and
had no way to resist this unfair competition. Trump need to implement detailed
customs inspections that involve J.Crew (and other companies) being asked to
co-inspect. This would replace the common electronic document clearance
process. Fakes found to be macerated or burned - or other form of true
destruction. Heretofore many siezed shipments of various good were simply
auctioned in the USA = a direct path to flea-markets etc.

